# Wood I'd help



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2014)

got a gift box in today from a friend. How many I these can yall id?


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2014)

We'll never mind I'm still having trouble loading pictures from my iPhone


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 29, 2014)

Tclem said:


> We'll never mind I'm still having trouble loading pictures from my iPhone



If you do the new update it skrews up the Internet uploading until you download the bug fix


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> If you do the new update it skrews up the Internet uploading until you download the bug fix


I did the fix and now it is worse. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2014)

well i had to email myself and use the old trusty laptop


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 29, 2014)

looks like a John Deere............

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 29, 2014)

I see some alaskan yellow cedar.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 29, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I did the fix and now it is worse. Lol



What iPhone do you have it may not be able to proccess the operating system


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> What iPhone do you have it may not be able to proccess the operating system


4s only started acting up when I did the new update 8.2


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 29, 2014)

Tclem said:


> 4s only started acting up when I did the new update 8.2



Yeah it takes up like 4.7 gigabytes my phone has significantly been slowed down and glitches and I have a five I think it's more for the newer casted phones


----------



## phinds (Sep 29, 2014)

If you want help in identifying wood, please post appropriate pics of each wood. The one pic you posted shows little to no detail. I could guess at several of them but this forum is not about guessing.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 29, 2014)

I see some Wenge, the dark stuff..... and I'm going to go out on a limb and say the top left is Lyptus, I just acquired some, and it looks just like that, but so does a lot of other stuff......

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 29, 2014)

bottom one on left is mesquite, almost positive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 29, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> I see some Wenge, the dark stuff.....


 And how do you know it's not panga panga? See that's why I prefer for members to post decent pics if they want help with wood ID.


----------



## SENC (Sep 29, 2014)

phinds said:


> And how do you know it's not panga panga? See that's why I prefer for members to post decent pics if they want help with wood ID.


Because Tony is a good, southern, God-fearin' boy. He ain't havin' no panga panga in his place.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Sep 29, 2014)

SENC said:


> Because Tony is a good, southern Christian boy. He ain't havin' no panga panga in his place.


 i thought that was a dance or something


----------



## phinds (Sep 30, 2014)

SENC said:


> Because Tony is a good, southern Christian boy. He ain't havin' no panga panga in his place.


Yeah but that's in the house. You never know what might go on out in the shop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 30, 2014)

phinds said:


> Yeah but that's in the house. You never know what might go on out in the shop.


Well, you got me there, Paul!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 30, 2014)

What do I get if I get the most ID'd?

Top to bottom....

left side row 1
Redheart
purple heart
redwood

row 2
ash
walnut

row 3
mahogany
walnut 
wenge
birds eye maple
mahogany
ash
ak yellow cedar (duh)

row 4
ash

you have my address, I'll be waiting....


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2014)

I like to see the guesses - it makes it fun. But I also agree with Paul. It can't be taken very seriously with a single picture like that. That's about the same as going to the doc and saying . . . . 

_Doc I feel bad, please heal me.

In what way do you feel bad?

Just in a general sort of way. Now if you would, please quit wasting my time and heal me. _

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2014)

Well I didn't want to post 1000 pictures and my friend told me what most of them were and as most know by now I have a sense of humor and am hardly ever dead serious and posted this more as a "hey look what I got" and have some fun guessing the id of these. If this is the wrong thread then somebody please delete it


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2014)

Tclem said:


> and posted this more as a "hey look what I got" and have some fun guessing the id of these.



Tony I didn't get that. I got the sense you really didn't know what you had and wanted help. No harm done and I wasn't inferring there was.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony I didn't get that. I got the sense you really didn't know what you had and wanted help. No harm done and I wasn't inferring there was.


No problem Kevin. I guess I'm always joking to much. Lol. All is good buddy Even though I'll make a bunch Of hairsticks with all of this. Lol NOT.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks Tony I didn't want you to think I was trying to be a Napoleon. I more like a Napoleon Dynamite versus a Napoleon Bonaparte.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 30, 2014)

I thought this was a contest to see who guessed the most, and they'd get a few hundred stabilized blanks...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I thought this was a contest to see who guessed the most, and they'd get a few hundred stabilized blanks...


Lol I've give them all away. Marc is trying his best though. May send him some deer antler. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> What do I get if I get the most ID'd?
> 
> Top to bottom....
> 
> ...


100% wrong. You lose. Lol Even the cedar. Ha I've got to go through the email and see which ones are labeled

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 30, 2014)

Darn it man...now I gotta look for a day job again....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 30, 2014)

Rats I thought I had won the tractor.............


----------



## Tclem (Sep 30, 2014)

Yall win a hard time lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------

